# SOS 'Sport' Solar Oven



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

http://www.solarovens.org/

Received my last week and had a chance to try it out over the weekend. Had baked salmon in salsa on saturday and beef tip steak with mushrooms and onions and baked potatoes on sunday. Worked great but being new at it and not knowing the conditions everything was over cooked a little. The highest temp it achieved was just shy of 300F. Have to try bread or a cake next chance we get to play.

I ordered this one over the Sun Oven since it included 2 pots and other items to make it a more complete system. The Sun Oven is better constructed than the SOS oven. The SOS is comletely plastic and the reflectors are foil coated plastic. I don't think the reflectors will hold up long.

While it will work as a good learning tool and do some cooking I think we will be getting a Sun oven also.

If you decide to get one I would advise against ordering one from http://www.solarovens.net/. It took about 3 months to get it and communication from the seller was all but non-existant. They placed it on back order and never informed me. Just about had to pull teeth to find out anything.

WWW


----------



## Rosy in NH (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks for the update. I've been considering buying one for a while now and haven't been able to make up my mind between the Sun, the Sport and a new electric hybrid I just found out about - the Tulsi-Hybrid. I like the idea of the electric hybrid while the grid is still available but 2 reviewers at amazon described them as shoddy. 

Anyway I appreciate your update and opinion on construction of the two. Enjoy yours!


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

You will like the sun oven,we like ours and it makes super bread for some reason.


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

when you make the bread do you do the normal steps like when you use a house oven or ....?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I LURVE my Sun Oven too! There are some things that just taste better when cooked in it. Bread, baked potatoes are two that spring to mind.

And yes, I just make bread like I normally would and pop it into the preheated Sun Oven. I've had mine up to 375..but I can lower it by changing the angle of it.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

One recipe that my family loves from the Sun Oven:

Pepperoncini Beef

Brown a chuck roast on the stovetop. Place in the black roasting pan and cover with a jar of pepperoncini. Let cook at low heat all day. Shred meat, toss in the juice and serve on french rolls with cheese melted on top if desired. It is really good!


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Yes,I make shepherd style loaf and just let it cook until right color.Something about the heat in the solar oven is much better for bread,maybe its that it holds in the steam? Sure dont know why but its the best bread weve ever made.Mine takes 45 mins to 90 mins to cook,depends on clouds.OH,and I dont preheat oven,the temp rise seems to help bread rise too.

A recipe Im excited about is throw in a few peeled carrots,on top of that add about 1.5 lbs frozen solid beef roast and a couple potatoes.In about 3-4 hours its a perfectly cooked meal,just amazing.

You do need to turn oven into sun every .5 hours or so is my experience.Also take it camping or to the park if you enjoy meeting nice folks.It attracts nice people for sure!

Also,since it takes so long to cook I dont use it much,but nice if you NEED to so we do use it some to learn meals.And again camping/park visits it just shines,LOL!


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> One recipe that my family loves from the Sun Oven:
> 
> Pepperoncini Beef
> 
> Brown a chuck roast on the stovetop. Place in the black roasting pan and cover with a jar of pepperoncini. Let cook at low heat all day. Shred meat, toss in the juice and serve on french rolls with cheese melted on top if desired. It is really good!


Couldnt agree more,it sure can cook beef right! I will try your recipe,boy does that sound good!:bouncy:


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Sun oven in use,pretty good day,86 outside,few fluffy clouds,4:15 PM.
Click to enlarge thumbnails,these are big pics....

Sun oven


Temp 330 degrees,will see if it gets any hotter today in a bit...


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Now for truth in advertising.The build quality on MY unit was poor.Might just be mine,I havent seen others complain.

For starters all 4 ends of the 2 side pieces split.I decided to just epoxy them back together and that has worked well.



Then when I took it apart to repair there was about a 4" round section where there wasnt any insulation,it was jammed down when they put it together.Upper left corner on this side,inside.



Finally where the plastic base meets the wood frame there were several areas with bad fit and air leaks.I myself did a rather ugly silicone job there,but again it fixed the problem.
This also shows the adjustable leg to aim cooker.Sorry the unit is dirty,I just pulled it out 




Finally this pic shows the inside oven tray,it swings on the 2 bolts on side to remain level when leg is used to adjust sun capture angle




*Now even with all that said I LOVE this oven*.I just hope my build problems were the exception and not the rule.

Tomorrow I will try bread and a roast and HOPEFULLY it will come out good.....Now that Ive committed to it I'd hate to see it bomb,bad loaf,bad clouds or something,LOL!


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

We've been using our Sun Oven for over 15 years, and it is showing some wear--finish on the wooden parts needs redoing, some dings and bends in the reflectors, and one reflector hinge is a bit bent and needs to be watched when opening the glass door. BUT it still works as intended, and should hold up another 15 years.

One thing about baking bread in the Sun Oven, or any solar oven--if it clouds up a bit after you put the bread in the oven you may find the oven filled with rising bread dough. That happened to us once, it got just hazy or cloudy enough that the oven cooled a bit so that instead of baking, the dough had ideal rising conditions. What a mess. So we make sure it is a really clear morning before putting bread in the oven, and don't do it and then leave for a few hours like we can do with most other kinds of baking with a solar oven.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Bread rising...




Cooking....It fell a little,It rose too fast and took me by surprise...




All done,took about an hour,10:30 to 11:30...


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Hunk of Chuck roast,partially defrosted.Covered with peperoncinis, after a dusting with onion flakes and onion flakes in a tad of water in pan...Start 12:15...




Cut up after an hour....still red in middle...




3:30...meat is tender,added 1 can beef broth,will let that cook in...

4 PM.Its done cooking!




Shred some beef,put on toasted bread,a little juice...Toasted French Dip Sandwiches.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Baked some bread today


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Very nice!

BooBoo <----"This'll Work" LOL.


----------

